# Crazy Awesome stuff Thread :-) { ><)))> ,..,J } (Pics)



## DaRealJoker (Feb 5, 2009)

I really love transportation and felt like searching Google for some crazy pics. I found a few. If anyone else found something crazy go ahead and add it and we'll call this the crazy awesome stuff thread. LOL :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW!!! Some people had WAY too much time on their hands!!!!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't forget money Dave!

Spencer


----------



## Schnab (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL! I would so own that blue car with the insano-sound system in the back. I wonder how loud it can be :twisted:


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

This is pretty crazy...and yes, they work! They recharge using USB ports.


----------



## Kharnifex (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Markie (Feb 6, 2009)

Those cars are insaaaaane. I love the little Smart Car with the Corvette body kit...it makes me giggle.


----------

